# MY14 Nissan GT-R: Gleammachine-Essex Detailing



## Gleammachine

Continuing with the recent Japanese theme: The facelifted and some say improved MY14 Nissan GT-R, from what I understand it's still running the same engine power, but with a more refined suspension layout, making for a more pleasurable drive. Other noticable features include the rear carbon splitter, lightning bolt features in the headlights, an all new colour, leather Recaro's, carbon dashboard fascia's and speedo/rev counter, to name but a few.

As requested straight to me from the dealership "untouched"
Washed, de-contaminated and brought inside, adhesive edges from the protective film removal dealt with using a glue solvent.





Paintwork prepared using PolishAngel Invincible 9H Primer.





With the paintwork primed, PolishAngel Glasscoat Cosmic 9H was applied in 2 layers with 2 hour intervals and left overnight to harden.



Whilst the sealant was curing. the engine bay was treated and protected.





Interior leather and upholstery protected using Gtechniq products.



Trumpets polisheand sealed with PA Palladium.



Shuts polished with AF Tripple.



Gtechniq G1 applied to the glass.



Alloys & calipers sealed using FK1000 in 2 layers, tyres dressed with waterbased dressings.



*Final results.*























Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## craigeh123

very very nice


----------



## Dawesy90

Would love a go in one of these


----------



## Scrim-1-

How stunning are they!

Looks like a new colour for the gtr too.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Love these cars! Looking great. Them exhausts are huge!


----------



## Migliore

Amazing car. Very nice work.


----------



## tonyy

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Guru

That looks amazing, especially in the Sun.

What is that reflection in the bonnet which looks like hologram?


----------



## Jack

Great work, love the colour


----------



## Bill58

Looks amazing!



Guru said:


> What is that reflection in the bonnet which looks like hologram?


Looks like a reflection of vapour trail from aircraft.


----------



## Gleammachine

Guru said:


> That looks amazing, especially in the Sun.
> 
> What is that reflection in the bonnet which looks like hologram?





Bill58 said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Looks like a reflection of vapour trail from aircraft.


Hologram??? As Bill kindly put.. Its a vapour trail, unavoidable considering I have 5 major airports within an hours distance.


----------



## matt1234

top work


----------



## JBirchy

Lovely that Rob, love the colour!


----------



## GNshaving

Awesome work mate!


----------



## V3nom

Beautiful machine! Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## mdk1

Very nice job.


----------



## 123HJMS

superb :thumb:


----------



## Ultra

Very nice, as standard :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS

Great result!


----------



## Jenny19

Looks awesome! I love GTRs


----------



## justinio

Good work. What a lovely motor.


----------



## muzzer

Very nice, love the new colour available on these and a top job as always Rob :thumb:


----------



## Biglittlebera

It's been said already but again.....stunning :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Stunning mate. It would be a blue one for me though.


----------



## cocos

Awsome car! And i like the colour too.. Cosmic leaves a very nice finish


----------



## Badhazard

What was the engine bay "protected" with?


----------



## Gleammachine

Thanks for all the comments guys.:thumb:



Badhazard said:


> What was the engine bay "protected" with?


The plastics and rubbers with Carpro Perl, metal components with Opti-seal and painted areas using AutoFinesse Tripple.


----------



## Beancounter

Thread resurrection.....fantastic job :thumb:

Looking to get one of these in the spring and recently had a 24 hour test drive  ..... :doublesho is all I can say. The way it manages to put the power down and propel itself forward is immense be it from a standing start or any rolling speed. 
I'm also considering the same red so lovely to see on in it's glory. The recaro's are a great addition and better than the £3k leather in my opinion.

Roll on next year :argie:


----------



## 123quackers

That's a cracking colour for a change on one of these....:thumb:

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## simonharris

fast becoming my favourite of the new GTR colours....


behind Daytona blue on mine of course!


----------



## Monchus

My favorite car! Stunning.


----------



## Toxicvrs

Belongs to Richard by any chance?


----------



## Stezz

OMG! I've just had a crisis:doublesho


----------



## Toxicvrs

The owner sold this after 8 weeks and has now bought two classic GTRs


----------



## goRt

Toxicvrs said:


> Belongs to Richard by any chance?





Toxicvrs said:


> The owner sold this after 8 weeks and has now bought two classic GTRs


Yes that was his 3rd r35, now has his "stock" r32 and is building his track monster. Let's not forget his yeti track car either!


----------



## Toxicvrs

goRt said:


> Yes that was his 3rd r35, now has his "stock" r32 and is building his track monster. Let's not forget his yeti track car either!


And the Citigo project that's having 4x4 1.8T 400+ BHP as well as his bathroom green Fabia 300bhp + project.


----------



## gibbo555

Super work on a lovely
Car


----------



## ChrisEG6

very good job on this gtr


----------



## CTR247

Nice r35 gtr one of my fab motors , great work ! Looks stunning


----------



## Ghorrocks

Stunning car


----------



## 83461

Nothing beats a GTR in my opinion, saying that i have drove a Mclaren spider and that is AMAZING


----------



## CTR247

Nice work - the GTR looks stunning


----------



## cocos

Wow! Awsome car, and great work.. Very nice colour too


----------



## 20vKarlos

Looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## Lgemmell

Looks great.


----------



## Stu Mac

Wow ! Absolutely stunning motor mate & a great job also. Enjoy


----------



## scando

Want!


----------



## Gleammachine

Thanks for taking time to comment guys.


----------



## DGEMMELL

Dream car in my favourite colour.

Great job.


----------



## Gleammachine

DGEMMELL said:


> Dream car in my favourite colour.
> 
> Great job.


It is a great colour, I have detailed every colour in the GTR set, but this is the most striking for sure.


----------

